# I dont know what to do anymore.



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

I dont know what to do. At all. I have $650 to my name, no car, no family to fall back on. I have a job, and although Ive been making okay money, my position is flexible so I cant 100% depend on it. 
Im crushed. My husband was always so amazing to me. He was a good friend, a good boyfriend, and a good fiance. Hes a horrible husband. I dont even know him anymore. Who is this person that Im living with because he sure isnt the man of my dreams that I said yes to a little over a year ago. 
Im so unhappy with him. I try to have good days but its impossible with him. 
We live in base housing and in a month he will be leaving for 3 months to train for his job. My job is 5 blocks away so I can walk. Part of me wants to leave now but I cant afford it. I think I can stick it out the next month but then when he gets back, what then? Theres not many places to live in town and even less places that accept small pets (I know I should ensure my safety and stability but my puppy just seems like my only reliable company these days. I feel like a crazy dog lady because I spend all day with her and talk to her. Id hate to have to give her up it would really break whats left of my heart). Besides getting a place I really need a car and getting a car loan just doesnt seem like a good idea with having to pay rent, utilities, buy food, pay car insurance cell phone put gas in the car all my myself?! 
I'm just so overwhelmed. This may sound pathetic, but even if anyone doesnt have any advice I just need some encouraging words or anything


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

YoungMilitarySpouse-

You are not being honest with yourself. You know that all you really need to be able to afford is food and shelter. You don't NEED a car, and even the dog is not essential. Sometimes we have to whittle things down to what is actually needed.

The fact is, if you get yourself in a position where you *can *leave... you will then be able to save your marriage if you want to or just walk out. How? By issuing an ultimatum. You can't do that if you feel trapped. Don't be trapped, be free. Do everything legal to gain that freedom.


----------



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

I know that I dont need my dog...I would just really like to have her. If it came down to it, I know that I am more important.

About the car....yes I really do need a car how am I going to get to work? There is no public transportation system here I dont even think there is a taxi service. I would much rather not have a car I have no qualms about taking a bus or train. But I dont have that option. I like my job and there is absolutely no way I would be able to get to it without a car. 

There is no ultimatum to reach...hes already said he thinks Im better off without him


----------

